#ubuntu-java 2005-11-13
<medication> is anyone running 5.04 amd64 and eclipse?
<medication> i haven't set it up yet, but i'm wondering how hard it is going to be
<tashiro> medication: There exist a problem with amd64 and ppc in the current eclipse package.
<man-di> medication: I'm the eclipse maintainer for eclipse and work together closely with the ubuntu maintainer of it
<man-di> medication: generally its: apt-get install eclipse-sdk
<man-di> but we have a bug on amd64
<medication> right...
<man-di> will be fixed with next upload for drapper
<medication> any suggestions about an IDE then?
<man-di> hopefully
<medication> right right
* man-di still uses XEmacs a lot
<medication> yeah, jedit and what not
<man-di> I know its blasphemy but who cares ;-)
<medication> just would like to have my eclipse though :)
<man-di> medication: wait a work or use upstream eclipse
* medication wanders for a minute
<man-di> s/work/week/
<medication> you really think something may be ready in as little as a week or so?
<man-di> it will be in debian tomorrow
<man-di> and doko will have time starting tomorrow again to upload it to ubuntu too
<man-di> the bug is afaik fixed in the upcoming upload
<medication> right on...
<medication> i think that i can definitely wait it out then
<man-di> medication: or zou download my deb sources and build it yourself
<medication> i could do that as well...
<medication> where would i find them?
<man-di> and act as a 1st time tester
<man-di> http://www.backports.org/~mkoch/3.1.1-4/
<medication> i could def. do that... unfortunately i don't have a lot of time this week
<man-di> no problem
<medication> but i could probably give you some basic feedback tomorrow evening at least
<man-di> that would be great
<medication> i'll see if i can't make some time this evening... no promises though (i'll have to see what the wife has planned)
<man-di> sure
<man-di> thx for your help
<medication> thanks for your efforts
<medication> you're the one that's actually putting the work in
<man-di> we are just selfish and do it for our own
<man-di> :-)
<medication> :)
<man-di> and we only upload it somewhere for backup purposes
<man-di> btw:t tashiro is the other main maintainer of it
* medication nods nods
<medication> thanks
<medication> do you all usually have more people in this channel or is this pretty usual?
<man-di> I:m normally onlz in the #debian-java channel
<tashiro> No, this channel is really low-traffic
<man-di> damn US keyboard
* medication nods nods
<medication> heh
<man-di> debian-java has more traffic and more people
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-07
<lsouza> how do i install xdoclet-1.2.1.jar ? what package belongs to?
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-08
<tmarble> today we are talking about building the Sun JDK on Ubuntu
<tmarble> http://weblogs.java.net/blog/cayhorstmann/archive/2006/06/honey_i_built_t.html
<tmarble> but, there are more recent blogs i'm sure
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-09
* josef|ca just had a nice walk to SF Bay
<mamat> anyone here?
<mamat> just downloaded a jar and trying to figure out how to compile a .java so that it sees it
<mamat> just downloaded a jar and trying to figure out how to compile a .java so that it sees it... tried CLASSPATH and -sourcepath but not working :S
#ubuntu-java 2006-11-11
<gomez_> hi anyone in the ##java channel?
<gomez_> how can i identify myself?
<gomez_> sry irc newbie
#ubuntu-java 2007-11-05
<leonel> http://www.redhat.com/about/news/prarchive/2007/sun_java.html  <-- Good for all .. 
#ubuntu-java 2007-11-06
<ibanezBr> hi all
<ibanezBr> anyone here uses netbeans?
#ubuntu-java 2007-11-07
<yago> hi does anyones has SCJP?
<jamesstansell> has anyone here heard about the conflict between the java plugin and miro?
<jamesstansell> http://pculture.org/devblogs/wguaraldi/2007/10/24/miro-and-sun-java6-plugin-conflict-clarification/#comment-44
<jamesstansell> it seems to relate to miro's use of gtkmozembed
<jamesstansell> I have more information if this catches anyone's interest - basically the miro devs are preparing the 1.0 release and it would be nice to have this fixed
<jamesstansell> update - it looks like "MOZ_PLUGIN_PATH=/tmp/empty miro" may fix the issue
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-03
<okasa> im trying to develop java in netbeans but am getting a really annoying line spacing problem where the lines appear to be double spaced or something, anyone have any ideas?
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-04
<okasa> im having a problem with the java JRE where it displays all text in a kind of double-spaced format...i have a picture of the problem here: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=r9nyn6&s=4
<okasa> what jre does everyone use in ubuntu?  there are a lot in the package manager
<ma10> some bug reports i'm getting suggest that the java upgrade hardy->intrepid is somewhat broken. It seems many users are getting gcj as the default java despite having sun jre installed before. Does someone have some info on this?
<slytherin> ma10: how come gcj is default if it is not installed?
<slytherin> ma10: any bug report for reference?
<ma10> slytherin: it was probably installed. many java packages recommend their -gcj part which depends on gcj. i have to be careful myself to avoid pulling it in..
<ma10> this for example Bug #293491
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293491 in azureus "azureus/vuze totally broken after interpid upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293491
<slytherin> ma10: I am not sure what is the priority of the java alternatives provided by Sun JDK/JRE. It is possible that if the priority is lower than the ones provided by GCJ, GCJ will be set as default.
<ma10> but i'm also monitoring #azureus and i've seen users complaining about a know bug that only happens with gcj
<ma10> slytherin: yes it may be possible. but testing the full upgrade in a vm will probably take me some hours.
<slytherin> ma10: Could you request output of command 'java -version' to the users who are complaining?
<ma10> slytherin: sorry a power surge almost fried my pc
<ma10> i'll be back in 30 mins
<c369> hey, I try to load a project in netbeans on ubuntu; unfortunately there is a reference problem "Problem: The project uses a class library called "swing-app-framework", but this class library was not found." - I couldn't figure out, how to solve this yet...
<slytherin> c369: load a project from existing configuration file?
<c369> slytherin, from a project folder
<c369> if that is what you mean
<slytherin> c369: I am not familiar with netbeans but I guess there must be a configuration file in the folder which specifies all the libraries being referenced/used by the project.
<c369> slytherin, yeah, netbeans shows the libraries as well
<c369> though that does not help me much, it simplys says 'missing libarary: swing-app-framework'
<c369> library
<slytherin> c369: Does that prevent importing of project?
<slytherin> c369: Got to go. Sorry can't help much. You may try asking in #ubuntu. This channel i more about packaging of java applications in Ubuntu.
<c369> slytherin, no, I can import it - but cannot compile
<c369> as far as i see it the library should come with the jdk
<c369> but's not there :(
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-05
<mohbana> hi, does anyone know how to install the sun jdk6u10 alongside the current openjdk?
<mohbana> hi, does anyone know how to install the sun jdk6u10 alongside the current openjdk?
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-06
<Buntu765> anyone with a fix for pogo?
<mohbana> hi, does anyone know how to install the sun jdk6u10 alongside the current openjdk?
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-07
<malick> hello all I have a windows specific tool that I need to use in ubuntu I hope that I can install the tool in WINE put it on a linux scientific grid and create a TAVERNA workflow to the windows program
<malick> so but I'm totally new to this I try to configure wine but somehow things for my installation go wrong
<malick> i get
<malick> pastebin
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-08
<ludovicc> hello Java guys
<ludovicc> I'm a Java developer and I would like to help packaing some Java software for Ubuntu, where can I start?
#ubuntu-java 2008-11-09
<persia> ludovicc, I'd recommend starting by looking at some of the existing packages as examples, and after working with them for a bit, packaging new stuff.
<persia> Rather than being completely undirectly, it's probably specifically best to look for reported bugs in the Java programs, and try to patch them.  While doing so, you'll become familiar with the peculiarities of Java packaging bit by bit, rather than needing to learn it all at once before you can accomplish the first package.
<ludovicc> tx persia
<persia> ludovicc, Also, when preparing patches and the like, if you've questions that aren't Java-specific, you might find that #ubuntu-motu has more people there, and might be able to answer.  For Java-specific questions, here may be better, although it depends on who is around.
<LynxAba> hello everybody! i have a problem with packages, i have the med.java file that compile without problems, but when i try to execute it console show this error wich first line is:
<LynxAba> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: med (wrong name: HL7/med)
<LynxAba> inside the code i have this line "package HL7;" and when i erase it, the program runs well
<LynxAba> how can i solve this? i just wan to know how, i know that if there's no solution i just delete that line and everything will be ok
<LynxAba> btw, the .java and the .class are both inside a folder called HL7, so i think that's not the problem
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-02
<EbolaVirus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<EbolaVirus> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<EbolaVirus> !ops
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-03
<flask-> good morning! is anyone around?
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-04
<mauro_> buona sera
<tia_0> ciao a tutti, qualcuno mi sa dire come inserire il Javadoc nei miei sorgenti?
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-06
<jlgshk> Saludo
#ubuntu-java 2009-11-08
<slartibartfast> hi all, does anyone know how I can talk to the notification api in 9.10 ? preferably using java...
<lifeless> You probably need t o bind it
<lifeless> its all accessible over DBus, so if java has dbus bindings (perhaps in java-gnome) you could use those
<slartibartfast> dbus... ok i'll have a look what's needed, thanks
<jlgshk> hello
#ubuntu-java 2010-11-09
<JamesPage> doko: I have to admit that I'm a bit confused with the manual build requirement for bug 552613
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 552613 in xmlbeans (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "[MIR] xmlbeans (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552613
<JamesPage> doko: libxmlbeans-java is already in universe; I thought that the manual build requirement was to move it to main;
#ubuntu-java 2010-11-11
<JamesPage> doko: ping
#ubuntu-java 2010-11-12
<hawlp> AHHHHHHHH
<hawlp> hawlp
<hawlp> heeeeeeelp! :(
<hawlp> can someone plz help me? with java? :(
#ubuntu-java 2010-11-13
<henry_cui> I just get standford.karel working,but it shows "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: import stanford/karel"
<henry_cui> any one can tell me what's wrong
#ubuntu-java 2011-11-08
<sample99> hi
<sample99> hi
<sample99> I try to adjust the volume of the system in ubuntu via a java application ... but I alwys get a exception "Master Gain not supported" or "Unsupported control type: Volume" can this be caused by any permission stuff of linux?
#ubuntu-java 2011-11-09
<unknown_> hi there
<unknown_> anyone has ever used java driver in mongodb?
#ubuntu-java 2012-11-05
<michigu786> Hi
<michigu786> Germans here?
#ubuntu-java 2012-11-10
<dopey_> hello
<dopey_> i need help finding a good website to help me learn more java / html scripting .... so i can build my webpage ... can any1 help me out ?
#ubuntu-java 2015-11-08
<Pratss> I need help to know why eclipse gives me tomcat error when I try to add any package in project. error says : Server Tomcat v7.0 Server at localhost failed when I am deleting the package it works fine
